# Tesla Model S Popular in Social Media in 2014



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Mentions in social media of Tesla's Model S dwarf those of other electric cars, as this graph shows.

More...


----------



## Teslastar (Oct 28, 2020)

That's like an entire social media, I like it. The design could could some improvement though. I wonder if we;ll be able to buy instagram likes there just like in real life. I know this matter I am speaking about right now is not on the topic but haven't you noticed how many accounts with fake popularity there are out there? I am curious why they do it. I know a person who dd this. It's one of my friends, he is a fitness trainer and he used such a service to get more clients and it helped him a lot.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Teslastar said:


> I am having trouble following the link, error 404 it says


That is because it was from 6 years ago.


----------



## Teslastar (Oct 28, 2020)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> That is because it was from 6 years ago.
> [/Q
> 
> 
> ...


----------

